# Break of Day



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## DamageInc (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh man, you just reminded me of that horrible "Marie's homemade tomato sauce" video where she destroys an onion with a butter knife....


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 2, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Oh man, you just reminded me of that horrible "Marie's homemade tomato sauce" video where she destroys an onion with a butter knife....



I'd never seen that video before. Wow.


----------



## daveb (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry. I could not, not post this.


----------



## Artichoke (Jul 8, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Oh man, you just reminded me of that horrible "Marie's homemade tomato sauce" video where she destroys an onion with a butter knife....



Just watching her dump all of that oil in the sauce gave me the runs...


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 8, 2015)

daveb said:


> Sorry. I could not, not post this.



Just adorable!


----------



## daveb (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 21, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Oh man, you just reminded me of that horrible "Marie's homemade tomato sauce" video where she destroys an onion with a butter knife....



Man I wish I could unwatch that


----------



## clintonior (Jul 21, 2015)

"I got your position right hear..pasta fagioli"


----------

